# Is it good idea to make FreeBSD videos on YouTube



## fbsd_ (May 28, 2021)

I just opened a YouTube channel and started to making videos about Linux. Well I only got 2-4 views for videos haha. So my question is can FreeBSD community watches and makes comments to videos? Like I watched some videos that people were seting up zfs, partitions, desktop envoirements etc. so is that worths to do?

Edit:
I saw that one rule(Rule #1) saying dont do advertisement over freebsd forum so I removed my link. Sorry. You can warn me if Im doing something wrong


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2021)

> to promote websites other than your own personal (i.e. non-corporate and non-commercial) homepage or weblog


It's your personal Youtube channel, so it'll be fine. As long as you don't overdo it of course (i.e. start spamming the boards). If you've made a nice video about FreeBSD you're more than welcome to post the link.


----------



## fbsd_ (May 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> It's your personal Youtube channel, so it'll be fine. As long as you don't overdo it of course (i.e. start spamming the boards). If you've made a nice video about FreeBSD you're more than welcome to post the link.


Oh yea I see. This is what is looks like. I can make videos about FreeBSD soon. Thanks for being interested in. I will send a link to forum when I done it.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 28, 2021)

I was immediately turned off


----------



## RypPn (May 29, 2021)

Clicked through a couple but music, for me, is a no-no... have a look at how Marko does it...



			https://www.youtube.com/c/MarkoTasic/videos


----------



## aragats (May 29, 2021)

Honestly, I never understood what advantages a video may have vs a good article.
To me, watching any video is a waste of time ― doesn't matter if it's news, science, computers etc.
Not to insult anybody, just my opinion.


----------



## a6h (May 29, 2021)

aragats said:


> Honestly, I never understood what advantages a video may have vs a good article.


Entertainment.


----------



## tuxador (May 29, 2021)

I really like the concept of video tutorials, my interest for FreeBSD has been reignited after viewing Robonuggie's videos for example.
The truth is 95% of FreeBSD videos are installation tutorials.
I would like to see basic and intermediate to advanced tutorials about networking (NFS, Samba..) printing : how to print with lpr/lod...
- other Unix related tutorials are also welcome: groff/troff, awk/see.


----------



## Tieks (May 29, 2021)

aragats said:
			
		

> Honestly, I never understood what advantages a video may have vs a good article.



If it comes to details you will always need written documentation. If you're looking for a general impression videos can be helpful. When I was considering an alternative to Xfce, I watched a couple of videos of other window managers. Were helpful indeed (ugly, way too heavy, config chaos). Still stuck with Xfce now, but I didn't have to try another one.


----------



## Fuzzbox (May 29, 2021)

aragats said:


> Honestly, I never understood what advantages a video may have vs a good article.


Advocacy ? I agree with you, regarding documentation. But youtube is where a huge part of the audience is, and probably the first place people go when they are hunting for a new OS/distro. When a Linux channel like "EF - Linux made simple", or a FreeBSD channel of high quality like Robonuggie's upload a video about FreeBSD, I'm convinced it attracts new users, which can not be a bad thing, since among them, a few are future contributors.


----------



## mtu (May 29, 2021)

aragats said:


> Honestly, I never understood what advantages a video may have vs a good article.
> To me, watching any video is a waste of time ― doesn't matter if it's news, science, computers etc.
> Not to insult anybody, just my opinion.


I agree with you personally, but I think it's just a generational thing. We're old, we prefer text. The YouTube crowd are young, and they're used to video content for all kinds of purposes (entertainment, learning, current events, commentary, …).


----------



## scottro (May 29, 2021)

I gave thanks to aragats, but suspect that mtu is correct.  It seems that most folks I know, whether technical or not, 30-ish and younger, prefer videos.  I'm like many others here, I don't like sitting through videos. Also, for me, I don't learn very well from them, I much prefer text where I can reread without have to stop, go back, find the spot, replay, etc.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 29, 2021)

Fuzzbox said:


> youtube is where a huge part of the audience is, and probably the first place people go when they are hunting for a new OS/distro.


Among young hobbyists this may be true but I sincerely doubt any technical person would first think to do that.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 29, 2021)

scottro said:


> I much prefer text where I can reread without have to stop, go back, find the spot, replay, etc.


This is exactly the issue. In addition, I stopped watching because of the music. What is the purpose of the music? Does it add value to learning? No. So what value does it add? 

Videos do not and cannot describe all technical details. In most cases, when one wants to show what an output looks like, a still image is better for reasons scottro mentioned.


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

aragats said:


> Honestly, I never understood what advantages a video may have vs a good article.
> To me, watching any video is a waste of time ― doesn't matter if it's news, science, computers etc.
> Not to insult anybody, just my opinion.


Im thinking same. Best way to learn is reading text I believe. YouTube is better to done in one try. Sometimes people not putting all the informations and details to setup things to system(especially not very well known ones.). So to be honest when I first boot FreeBSD on my vm It took my 2 day to install it(hahahaha funny). Anyway, YouTube videos can be useful to not spending 2 days for only seting up system maybe


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> This is exactly the issue. In addition, I stopped watching because of the music. What is the purpose of the music? Does it add value to learning? No. So what value does it add?
> 
> Videos do not and cannot describe all technical details. In most cases, when one wants to show what an output looks like, a still image is better for reasons scottro mentioned.


Im doing same on my videos too. Im using musics because Im unable to talk or show my face on video cover. I searched YouTube's algorithms and I see it uses Deep learning level AI to understand video content and suggest on next video section. So I take a look at MarkoTasic's channel too. He uses different colored video covers with face and texts. He talks on videos to make his videos more understandable by humans and YouTubes Sound-To-Text algorithm. Anyway I guess I will continue to musics. Sorry for no-voice and camera. I learned more ways to make SEO better on video like using same text used in title in videos description too.


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

I released some other contents about Linux and Security yesterday. I think the best content I shared tomorrow was "How to fix segmentation error without source code | NO -ggdb flag"
Its about debuging binary without ptrace or kindda protection and nop'ing bugged area by assembly modding. This method must work on FreeBSD too.

I guess the first thing I share will be "HOW TO INSTALL FreeBSD" and I think I will do videos about porting Linux applications to FreeBSD later that with Linux Binary Compatibility and recompiling if possible(which needs to be open-source).


----------



## bsduck (May 29, 2021)

mtu said:


> I agree with you personally, but I think it's just a generational thing. We're old, we prefer text. The YouTube crowd are young, and they're used to video content for all kinds of purposes (entertainment, learning, current events, commentary, …).


I'm young and definitely prefer text over video for most things.


----------



## Fuzzbox (May 29, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Among young hobbyists this may be true but I sincerely doubt any technical person would first think to do that.


That's an interesting topic. What a technical person would first do ? How much a hobbyist person can be technical ? From an advocacy point of view, what potential group of user should be the target ? Using which medium ?


----------



## Phishfry (May 29, 2021)

aragats said:


> Honestly, I never understood what advantages a video may have vs a good article.
> To me, watching any video is a waste of time ― doesn't matter if it's news, science, computers etc.
> Not to insult anybody, just my opinion.


I agree when it comes to video taping a screen while typing commands. For computer tutorials video is silly.
On the other hand I maintain my own vehicles and YouTube videos for car maintenance is invaluable.
The other day I had a wheel bearing making noise. So I looked on youtube to determine what is required to replace the wheel bearing. When I went to the parts store they tried to sell me the wrong part. But because I had a visual read on the part I knew it was wrong. So it saved me a return trip to the parts store.
In the old days I would have used a Chiltons manual for the car repair. Now its just another reference.


----------



## Menelkir (May 29, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> Im doing same on my videos too. Im using musics because Im unable to talk or show my face on video cover. I searched YouTube's algorithms and I see it uses Deep learning level AI to understand video content and suggest on next video section. So I take a look at MarkoTasic's channel too. He uses different colored video covers with face and texts. He talks on videos to make his videos more understandable by humans and YouTubes Sound-To-Text algorithm. Anyway I guess I will continue to musics. Sorry for no-voice and camera. I learned more ways to make SEO better on video like using same text used in title in videos description too.


You'll probably lose the target public for that, usually people that wants technical videos will hate music on that, specially the distracting ones.


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> You'll probably lose the target public for that, usually people that wants technical videos will hate music on that, specially the distracting ones.


That would be a problem yea. Another option is completely silence or systems own sounds but that would be not very nice too. At least can be boring


----------



## Menelkir (May 29, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> That would be a problem yea. Another option is completely silence or systems own sounds but that would be not very nice too. At least can be boring


Being boring != being understandable. People hate distracting music because it takes off the focus offered by the video (I personally close the video when this happens, doesn't matter if it's the solution I'm searching for, I usually go search elsewhere). Use white-noise or single-instrument music if you want something at the background then.


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> Being boring != being understandable. People hate distracting music because it takes off the focus offered by the video (I personally close the video when this happens, doesn't matter if it's the solution I'm searching for, I usually go search elsewhere). Use white-noise or single-instrument music if you want something at the background then.


Good idea. I can use more relax musics(not like the latest video ).


----------



## gotnull (May 29, 2021)

> Is it good idea to make FreeBSD videos on YouTube ?


Of course it is and I can't see any reason why it would be a bad idea if you do it because you like the OS. I mean it can't hurt, promoting an OS through videos to show what could be done with it can only help. 
Regarding the music or anything artistically related IMO one should do his own thing the way he likes it, and if it's different let it be because you won't make everybody happy whatever you do. 
Relaxing music yes why not, plenty of them on YT.

Personally as hobbyist I enjoy discover things through videos(YT or asciinema), I don't take it as a full tutorial but more as a first step in I am fully aware that it's obviously impossible to be as complete as a documentation can be. 

There are some youtubers very qualified and really good at what they do unfortunately there are also a lot of bad videos but it's also true for blogs so ... it is the same thing everywhere on internet nothing new. 

Last days I tried to learn things about jails so I looked at 'bastillebsd' and 'cbsd' videos both made by their author. That way I can watch them in action and see the basics. 
But If you are an IT guy I guess you won't look over YouTube for a tutorial, because excepted specific channels you probably are not the target anyway.


----------



## ManaHime (May 29, 2021)

As a legally blind person I have a few things I would like to say on this topic:

I personally find that videos with distracting music to be very difficult to follow.
I understand that people can be shy and don't want to speak, but if the actions taking place in the videos aren't being described and/or explain, it makes it nearly impossible for me to follow what is going on.
Mouse movement is hard to follow as well without some kind of highlight
Videos can be incredibly useful compared to text sometimes because they allow you to show what should be happening at the same time as talking about it. It gives both a visual canvas and an audio track that can both complement and support one another. This is not possible with just text and picture as those 2 things are static.
Interesingly enough, I find it more difficult to follow a standard powerpoint presentation if it's presented as YouTube video as I feel that we are often used to a certain level of editing in more mainstream educational videos (no timeto waste on silences and millions of "hmmm" "well..." "soooo....." etc.)
I find that technical tutorial videos work best when accompanied with a written article because different medium are useful in different situation. (if I don't remember a specific command, I might not want to search through a video for example, but if it's a difficult topic, having someone verbally explain a concept might be easier to follow for me.
In the end, those are merely opinions on the whole YouTube video making process and video usefulness in general.

Thank you for your attention!


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

gotnull said:


> Of course it is and I can't see any reason why it would be a bad idea if you do it because you like the OS. I mean it can't hurt, promoting an OS through videos to show what could be done with it can only help.
> Regarding the music or anything artistically related IMO one should do his own thing the way he likes it, and if it's different let it be because you won't make everybody happy whatever you do.
> Relaxing music yes why not, plenty of them on YT.
> 
> ...


ehh nope not an IT guy. Just doing stuffs for fun and interests. Yea rage musics going nice with hacking videos lol. Anyway songs with words can be distracting. So this is the reason that I used more relax music for Segmentation error fix video


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 29, 2021)

aragats said:


> watching any video is a waste of time



I sometimes _listen_ whilst not watching, then look more closely (or see things from the corner of my eye).

My hearing is impaired (mostly through tinnitus) so I appreciate closed captions that are true, not automated.



RypPn said:


> … music, for me, is a no-no. …



+100


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> I sometimes _listen_ whilst not watching, then look more closely (or see things from the corner of my eye).
> 
> My hearing is impaired (mostly through tinnitus) so I appreciate closed captions that are true, not automated.


I see. Be well soon. Yea I think another way to do videos understandable without talking is captions.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 29, 2021)

mtu said:


> … We're old, we prefer text. …



Yes and no …



scottro said:


> … I don't like sitting through videos. Also, for me, I don't learn very well from them, …





Tieks said:


> … If you're looking for a general impression videos can be helpful. …



True. Extensions that help me with the listening experience in Firefox include:

Playback speed
up-to-eleven
Youtube Playback Speed Control
I'll sometimes listen at 2x speed or greater. Can be more effective than speed-reading.


----------



## Phishfry (May 29, 2021)

I like when a driver author gives a personal narrative about his work.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBrlu9xNRFw_


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I like when a driver author gives a personal narrative about his work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems very nice actually


----------



## Phishfry (May 29, 2021)

Compared to the crappy Linux version it is.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1xrRW0e90Y_


----------



## fbsd_ (May 29, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Compared to the crappy Linux version it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that one day I decided to code a wifi card hardware for FreeBSD to make my RTL8821CE driver avalible but when I take a look at example code of it and my thoughts just changed in 1 minute lol. I think its a very hard job. They are writing a lot of codes with not understandable things by me lol


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 29, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> Use white-noise or single-instrument music if you want something at the background then.


Better than that, use nothing at all. Like you said, it's purely distraction with no added value.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 29, 2021)

ManaHime said:


> Videos can be incredibly useful compared to text sometimes because they allow you to show what should be happening at the same time as talking about it.


Photos can show the same text and written text can describe the same thing.


ManaHime said:


> I find that technical tutorial videos work best when accompanied with a written article


Then eliminate the redundant video.

A writer once asked me, "How do you show in a video the warm feeling of the sun on your skin or your heart as your love walks by?". You can't but you can describe it in words.


----------



## ManaHime (May 31, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Photos can show the same text and written text can describe the same thing.


A photos is only ever 1 snapshot taken from 1 angle, a video can basically be the equivalent of many photos


drhowarddrfine said:


> Then eliminate the redundant video.


Like I said, they both have different benefits, therefore I disagree that they are intrinsically redundant.


drhowarddrfine said:


> A writer once asked me, "How do you show in a video the warm feeling of the sun on your skin or your heart as your love walks by?". You can't but you can describe it in words.


I also kindly disagree here. If videos couldn't convey such feelings then every movie in existence ever would just be a dry succession of images. This can be expressed through music, colors, camera angles and such. It is definitely possible to express those kind of things in ways that can be understood by other people.


----------



## astyle (May 31, 2021)

I do see value in doing FreeBSD instructional videos, and posting them on Youtube. If it's well thought out, and addresses the topic, an animated chart does a much better job of explaining a concept than static charts and diagrams on paper or screens. Like a simple bubble sort or a directed graph traversal, or how watch(8)() or vty() work.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 31, 2021)

ManaHime said:


> A photos is only ever 1 snapshot taken from 1 angle


And that's all you need when you are taking photos of text.




ManaHime said:


> If videos couldn't convey such feelings then every movie in existence ever would just be a dry succession of images.


Again, you can't photograph love but you can describe it with words.


----------



## wolffnx (May 31, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> I just opened a YouTube channel and started to making videos about Linux. Well I only got 2-4 views for videos haha. So my question is can FreeBSD community watches and makes comments to videos? Like I watched some videos that people were seting up zfs, partitions, desktop envoirements etc. so is that worths to do?
> 
> Edit:
> I saw that one rule(Rule #1) saying dont do advertisement over freebsd forum so I removed my link. Sorry. You can warn me if Im doing something wrong



maybe you can do one with FreeBSD+virtualbox(no x11) for virtualization ,is really easy when you done a couple with bhyve


----------



## fbsd_ (Jun 1, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> maybe you can do one with FreeBSD+virtualbox(no x11) for virtualization ,is really easy when you done a couple with bhyve


I dont use bhyve before but yea I will use VMWare for virtualization and it not requires so much thing. Just FreeBSD's own setup screen and VMWares helps are enough


----------



## fbsd_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Finally a FreeBSD video on my channel after a week:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJWq-9ugDnw_

So I did another setup video for FreeBSD. I know there is already a lot of setup videos for FreeBSD but I wanted to start at it. I can do videos about Linux Binary Compatibility, Desktop Envoirement etc. and video about Linux and FreeBSD syscall, binary differences etc.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> … a FreeBSD video on my channel …



Thanks, but I stopped after twenty-five seconds when the thumping began. Is there any speech related to the content, or is it all music?


----------



## fbsd_ (Jun 5, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Thanks, but I stopped after twenty-five seconds when the thumping began. Is there any speech related to the content, or is it all music?


All of them music. Sorry about not using speech


----------



## Beastie7 (Jun 5, 2021)

If you're not going to be actively engaging with your audience by talking; you're just bloating up the web at that point. You're better off using text/pictures. Also, why not teach OS concepts? Like, what is SSH? or How do you manage storage in FreeBSD? or How to secure a home network using FreeBSD.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> All of them music. Sorry about not using speech



It's OK to not speak  … just please, be more descriptive in the (YouTube) description. 

Bear in mind, some videos start with brief intro music then progress to content-related speech. The problem is *not knowing* whether there'll be speech; whether it's necessary to listen to noise from start to finish _and then_ (at the finish) know that there was none.

A producer might write "In this video I'll talk about …" 

There are ways of hinting that it's music-only throughout. If your (YouTube) description gives credit to a background soundtrack *and* states the length of the track then the viewer can decide whether to listen for that length of time.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 18, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> I learned more ways to make SEO better on video like using same text used in title in videos description too.


If those words don't appear in the body of your text, or aren't heard in your presentation, it will work against you.

I watched your How to set up FreeBSD video. I did not listen to it, much, but noticed long blank spaces in your presentation with nothing but black screen visible.

I didn't care for the music either. You cut from screens too quickly without showing what boxes you checked and left me wondering why you made some of the choices you did. Asking that question easier in print that trying to reach the Producer, Director or their Talent Agency and possibly dismissed as just another starry-eyed signature seeking autograph hound.

The one place I did not look when searching for an OS was youtube. I found where they had a cache of OS on Live CD's and started burning them.

I have to have complete silence to read a reference book and take it in. I can listen to music every minute I'm online and work at the same time writing, or read for hours and take it all in. Videos like that don't stick with me like text.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 18, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> … complete silence to read a reference book and take it in. …



What a joy that was, for me, before the crush of tinnitus …


----------



## fbsd_ (Jun 18, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> If those words don't appear in the body of your text, or aren't heard in your presentation, it will work against you.
> 
> I watched your How to set up FreeBSD video. I did not listen to it, much, but noticed long blank spaces in your presentation with nothing but black screen visible.
> 
> ...


Yea I just put a long long black screen and most of the people thought video just end I guess lol. It was confusing. Its because I were using some applications to edit video and that applications not letting to cut video parts then I just added black.
My later videos, I cutted that black screen parts.
And yea I dont say or write anything about what Im doing at setup so it was mostly because I dont want to show text editor front of my vm. Later videos and some past videos I used text editors. That video was not very useful yea and its normal to not taking so much views and kinda things for me. Im gonna pay attention for them.


----------



## astyle (Jun 18, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> Yea I just put a long long black screen and most of the people thought video just end I guess lol. It was confusing. Its because I were using some applications to edit video and that applications not letting to cut video parts then I just added black.
> My later videos, I cutted that black screen parts.
> And yea I dont say or write anything about what Im doing at setup so it was mostly because I dont want to show text editor front of my vm. Later videos and some past videos I used text editors. That video was not very useful yea and its normal to not taking so much views and kinda things for me. Im gonna pay attention for them.


If you put together an instructional video, it has to be something that someone can actually follow along. For example, if you're compiling the kernel, it's OK to show maybe a few seconds of screenfuls of text flow right past, and in the background you comment, "This can take several hours to finish". Maybe have the screenful of flowing text in the background, and some large text in the foreground, kind of like some attractive Sci-fi movie trailers. In fact, take your cue from those trailers.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 18, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> What a joy that was, for me, before the crush of tinnitus …


My ears have rang from the time I wake up till the time I go to sleep since October 1987. I remember when it started and at first I thought it was a sign I was losing my mind. But I made the decision early on I wasn't going to let it bother me, and it hasn't for the most part. It's quietest when I wake up and gets louder the more tired I become. There have been times I went to bed to get relief anf sometimes when t kept me from going to sleep..

I guess I'm lucky though. The sound is most closely described as the sound cicada make and I can never tell when they are really out or not. I told a friend of mine that once and he looked at me like I told him I was hearing them, so I kind of kept that to myself. I was a member of a tinnitus forum briefly and those people suffered from it, some to the point of wanting to commit suicide.

It's an even tone in each ear and I have excellent hearing. I listen to music through headphones almost constantly and did for years when I was a landscaper and worked in factory. If it hurts my ears I can tell I've got it up too loud, but it's the same volume as the music and doesn't interfere with me hearing it. I never have taken anything for it.



fbsd_ said:


> Im gonna pay attention for them.


I'm glad to hear it. You should always remain open to constructive criticism. Tone the tunes down to a more relaxing tempo, cut your mystic rhythm down to match, slow down on the mouse movements and maybe flash a text message across the screen about what you're doing. It will look more professional and be easier to follow than you typing it out live, mistakes and all in a terminal.

I'm a shameless self-promoter with over 20 years experience promoting myself and my websites going back to GeoCities. The one thing I learned is you've got to get out there and pump up the volume about yourself and make a sales pitch so people notice you. Leave a link whenever possible. 

I know what I 'm doing even if it's not apparent from the start, because I'm a Talker and a word juggler without peer.

And I see in you, young Turk, yes you, the untrained talent of a tongue twisting tango tirade turned Texas Tornado troll tag team takedown Talker of Titanic Turgidity.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 19, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> My ears have rang from the time I wake up till the time I go to sleep …



There's an equal (if not worse) effect on the sleeping mind, but this is a story for another forum :-| …


----------



## fbsd_ (Jun 19, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> And I see in you, young Turk, yes you, the untrained talent of a tongue twisting tango tirade turned Texas Tornado troll tag team takedown Talker of Titanic Turgidity.


Hahah I know I were have some traces on videos like keyboards and writing style. Nice determination and It doesnt matter where Im. Dont mind general people. Some of them trying to be good at works. I were know someones can know who I am but I were not minding it because I reallly not trying to hide much, just general hide and I didn't think anyone would watch the video so carefully.
And I dont understand " the untrained talent of a tongue twisting tango tirade turned Texas Tornado troll tag team takedown Talker of Titanic Turgidity."


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 19, 2021)

fbsd_ said:


> And I dont understand " the untrained talent of a tongue twisting tango tirade turned Texas Tornado troll tag team takedown Talker of Titanic Turgidity."


You could talk like that if you knew the basics and practiced:









						How to Seize Attention with the Secrets of a Sideshow Barker
					

Step right up!




					betterhumans.pub
				






fbsd_ said:


> Sorry about not using speech


That's the point I was trying to make. You mention not speaking a few times in this thread.


----------



## Vull (Jun 19, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> You could talk like that if you knew the basics and practiced:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan Lee? Is that you?


----------

